# Headache for 3 days! Anyone else?



## aegle

I've had a headache for the past 3 days! It's making me pretty mad :growlmad: Tylenol doesn't help at all.

It hasn't gone away for a minute.. it's pretty painful, but not unbearable.

It's not dehydration, I've been drinking a huge amount of water. Like 4 bottles a day. And I haven't been out in the sun much because it's been raining.

I'm not super stressed... I mean, I'm not working. Finances aren't great and pregnancy isn't a walk in the park, but this is the least stressed I've been in a long time.

It's not caffeine withdrawl, I don't drink coffee often.

I don't have a history of headaches. No diseases I know of.

I'll be talking to my Dr at next appointment this week,

But I'm curious if anyone else has this problem, or any solutions to ease it for a while.


----------



## Faythe

I've had a headache (not constant) for the second day in a row. But think it's the heat


----------



## courtney89

I have headaches almost every single day since I have been pregnant. But for the last 3 days I have been getting them every night. I told my doc because I am also very dizzy alot and he said it is normal.


----------



## mommamac

Hi! This is actually my first post here. I was suffering from the same problem, so know how miserable it can be. I was also drinking tons of water, getting plenty of rest, eating healthy, etc. I found that I need to eat every 2 hours! Even if it is just a handful of nuts or a piece of fruit. I always carry a snack in my purse now. It must have to do with my blood sugar dropping if I don't eat often enough. Our babies are stealing all of our nutrition from us, haha. I hardly ever eat large meals anymore, just feel like I am constantly grazing throughout the day...but, I haven't had a single headache since I started doing this!!! (and I was getting a ton of headaches prior to this change!)


----------



## manchester1

16 weeks today and have had a headache probably for about 3 weeks....have when i get up, take paracetamol straight away. goes away for 2 hours then comes back....

i have fresh air, good diet, lots of liquid. think very normal in pregnancy.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I've had a headache ever since my nausea went. I've had it for over a week now and it's getting quite unbearable.


----------



## lynne192

samd boat and nothing is helping but my son's pregnancy started this with me before and after pregnancy took me 4 years to settle down they got really bad its all hormonal :cry:


----------



## cloud9

I had a headache for 2 days in a row a couple of weeks ago I found going for a walk really helped the weather hadn't been great so I hadn't been spending as much time outside and going for my usual daily walk. Also I'd gone off food the headaches were making me feel sick so wasn't eating as much, I started eating every 2-3 hours and the headaches haven't been back since! Try and get fresh air as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Not sure what kind of headache you have but I have had the same problem with tension headaches. They are quite painful and like you, tylenol does not work. They last for three days at a time and started around 12 weeks for me. Don't have a lot of advice for you but I found icing the back of my neck (the source of my pain) until numb gave me temporary relief and allowed me to get off the sofa. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SuzanneEyre

just be careful of long term headaches. my midwife told me that if you have a headache for longer than a couple of hours and painkillers wont shift it it can be a sign of your blood pressure being too high. Id get your blood pressure checked just to be on the safe side


----------



## ann89

I have a past of hellp syndrome and my dr. Told me to watch for headaches because it can be a sign of high blood pressure.


----------



## lynne192

low blood preasure causes headaches too as well as hormones thats why i get them most of the time so can low blood sugar.


----------



## aegle

Thanks ladies!

I went out for a 3 hour walk today and unfortunately, it's gotten worse instead of better.

I will try eating more often.. I haven't been and it might help.
I'll also talk to the Dr about the headaches and my blood pressure. It's always been on the lower side so maybe it's that.

Sorry to hear that so many others are experiencing the same thing... It certainly sucks :(


----------



## gamblesrh

aegle said:


> I've had a headache for the past 3 days! It's making me pretty mad :growlmad: Tylenol doesn't help at all.
> 
> It hasn't gone away for a minute.. it's pretty painful, but not unbearable.
> 
> It's not dehydration, I've been drinking a huge amount of water. Like 4 bottles a day. And I haven't been out in the sun much because it's been raining.
> 
> I'm not super stressed... I mean, I'm not working. Finances aren't great and pregnancy isn't a walk in the park, but this is the least stressed I've been in a long time.
> 
> It's not caffeine withdrawl, I don't drink coffee often.
> 
> I don't have a history of headaches. No diseases I know of.
> 
> I'll be talking to my Dr at next appointment this week,
> 
> But I'm curious if anyone else has this problem, or any solutions to ease it for a while.

i have had one for 2 days now


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yes definitely get your BP checked. I've had them too and the same with first pregnancy. Awful things.

Hope you get some relief soon x


----------



## angieloo

From 16 weeks to 21 weeks I had a headache almost very evening. I found that a cold compress on my head and/or neck did wonders.

My Dr said they can be related to increased blood flow, which is why an icy cool compress was helping


----------



## aegle

I finally caved and just called my Dr and he said it was a migraine because it was one-sided. I told him 1 extra strength tylenol wasn't working.

He said either 
1. Take 2 extra strength tylenol + drink very strong coffee or preferably an espresso + apply a cold compress to forehead (All at the same time)

OR

2. Take 2 excedrin (ASPRIN FREE) + apply a cold compress (at the same time)

I did #1 with 1/3 cup coffee (it's late and I'm not into insomnia) and a frozen waterbottle on my head. An hour later, I feel *mostly* better. I have a tiny headache left, but boy is it better than what I was feeling!

For anyone that doesn't know, caffeine is a pain relief enhancer, ergo the coffee. Excedrin already has caffeine in it, ergo definitely no coffee with excedrin.

If you have a migraine, try this.. it would probably work better with stronger coffee or excedrin, but at least it's some sort of relief.

Makes sense that the bloodflow would increase now, causing headaches, as the baby is starting to grow bigger :thumbup:

Bad side: baby is now flopping around in my belly like a fish on speed :( Sorry LO!


----------



## manchester1

yeh i found that drinking a glass of diet coke helped my headache. bizarre really considering i was trying to avoid caffeine!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Ive had chronic headaches since 9 weeks pregnant and nearly 25 weeks now :(


----------



## MrsA85

I have had headaches since my m/s has worn off too, I'm just trying to keep my blood sugar up since I have had a lot of dizzy spells too. I feel better to know it is not just me though :)


----------



## Havmercy

Wow it sounds like we are all in the same boat. I just posted about any ideas for headaches and stuffy nose. This is supposed to be the honeymoon stage of pregnancy, it sure doesn't feel like it. I've been having headaches since 12 weeks. I'm now 23 weeks. I wish someone would take time to figure out something other than sorry tylenol for pain. I've missed days a work due to headaches, and I eat right, excersise, and drink plenty of water. My blood pressure is normal. I feel like I'm making the baby miserable becasue I'm in so much pain.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Funnily enough hun when i saw this i thought it was my old post, i posted the same thing, headache for 3 days straight, day and night, not unbearable like you say but very uncomfortable. It was also when i was 12 or 13 weeks, then one day it was gone, a few people replied and said they had experienced the same thing so dont worry, but if it doesnt go away now then please see your doctor just in case xx


----------

